# Goodbye Birdy Buddy



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 15, 2017)

One of our Zebra Finches passed yesterday--only 4 years, but it was a joy to share our house with him and his brother who is still with us. Rest in peace little man.:cry4:


----------



## Thumperina (Dec 15, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear this Nancy, do you know why he passed? 

I have cockatiels. My beloved Cuddles flew out my front door last April. I was entering from outside (just stepped out to give wild birds some seeds) and didnt realize that my birds were panicking about something inside the house and were flying crazy fast. The weather was real bad, and I wasnt able to get any info about her, despite all my search. The way I lost her (I mean the way she had to die) broke my heart real bad.

Fly free Birdie Buddy


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi little buddy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 15, 2019)

Hello again. We finally got a pair of Gouldians, but they'll never replace you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 15, 2020)

Hey there, Buddy--still miss your happy sounds.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Dec 16, 2020)

Rest In Peace, bunny. I feel so bad!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you. He was a Zebra Finch. We also have postings for a few of our dogs, and, a bunch for our bunnies as we've rescued 50 over the last 2+ decades. No matter what the companion animal is, it so hurts to have to say goodbye!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 14, 2021)

Still miss you, Buddy. You were so much quieter than the Parakeets and your trill was very soothing. One of ours friends thought it was my phone.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2022)

Another year gone by without your happy trilling. In answer to a question above, their life span is not very long--that is why he probably passed as he was looking old and slowing down. We did have one that was over 12 years old--3 times the normal life span--probably a guiness record if I cared about such. All we care about is happy and healthy while our companions are with us. Blessed be.


----------

